# FelonE Back to it journal



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup mofos

So to update

Fvxked my shoulder up and not trained for three months.

Came off gear after 4 yrs blast and cruise.... Not recovered and feel terrible

Getting back on the gear and starting training again on Monday

Will upload some pics to show you what a ****in state I am now..... And how that'll change pretty quick haha

Will be running TM Dbol at 50mg a day for 4 and test e at 500 a week for a good few months

Food will be about 4000 cals to start

Training will be push pull legs 2x week


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome back. We missed you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Welcome back. We missed you.


 Lol oi stop flirting....


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome back mate!


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

good to see you back mate always enjoyed your journals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RexEverthing said:


> Welcome back mate!


 Cheers mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> good to see you back mate always enjoyed your journals


 All 647 of em lol. Thanks bro


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Back to where it all began many moons ago!

Best of luck mate.

Had to have shoulder surgery myself year before last :angry:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Back to where it all began many moons ago!
> 
> Best of luck mate.
> 
> Had to have shoulder surgery myself year before last :angry:


 Yep haha I'm confident it'll return quick though so not worried. Yeah my left shoulder is an 4sshole,have to avoid certain moves now like behind the neck and upright rows etc

How's ya shoulder now mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> In


 Good good


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

what happened to the shoulder ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> what happened to the shoulder ?


 First time I fvcked it up doing behind the neck pulldowns....couldn't lift my arm up for about 3 weeks.

This time was from shoulder press and same again except it never got better even with a few weeks off. It's basically fvcked...will have to work around it. Some Mtren might help me fight through it lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Welcome back  .

Shoulder injuries can really suck.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Ah the wonderer returns

Good to have you back pal. You always cracked me right up when i 1st joint the forum.

Aye you still wearing the blue check boxers?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Welcome back fella :thumbup1: Yeah stay away from any type of overhead pressing if you've got an aggy shoulder, bad news. Lateral raises build the side delts as well as any other exercise anyway, just rinse the different variations with different set and rep schemes and progress over time and you should be golden. Higher volume rep and set schemes where you can add in more sets and reps or reduce rest periods will work well for progression.

~I'mNotAPervert (changed me name lol)


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Welcome back and IN


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back. How did you get on in your shows whilst you were off the board?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Yep haha I'm confident it'll return quick though so not worried. Yeah my left shoulder is an 4sshole,have to avoid certain moves now like behind the neck and upright rows etc
> 
> How's ya shoulder now mate?


 Was really good for 12 months, now it is irritating me again. Same as you I totally avoid behind the neck presses, upright rows etc.

Found training single arm dumbbell press, side lat raise etc really helps to keep control of the movement and minimise any further irritation


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Was really good for 12 months, now it is irritating me again. Same as you I totally avoid behind the neck presses, upright rows etc.
> 
> Found training single arm dumbbell press, side lat raise etc really helps to keep control of the movement and minimise any further irritation


 I'll try that as well then. Fvcking annoying man. The people at the gym will be like fvcking hell he's shrunk haha

Still about 14.5 stone though


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

I'll keep an eye on this mate. Get dem nudes up. :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> I'll keep an eye on this mate. Get dem nudes up. :whistling:


 When I get back to the gym on Monday I'll take some before I train


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eddias said:


> Welcome back and IN


 Cheers bro


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Oi oi mister, great to see you back.

View attachment 155111


live just been watching football and my bloody stress levels are through the cooking roof!! :lol: ....phewwwwww.....just won myself £2.50!!! Whooo whoooo......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Oi oi mister, great to see you back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155111
> ...


 Hello you. Yeah bloody football had me going mad haha

What you buying with ya winnings then.... House? Car? Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So today will be first day back at the gym in 3 months.

Did my first jab again last Sunday of 2ml test.

Gonna be like a fvcking newbie at the gym haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> So today will be first day back at the gym in 3 months.
> 
> Did my first jab again last Sunday of 2ml test.
> 
> Gonna be like a fvcking newbie at the gym haha


 What's current condition like mate?

You just running test?


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

get some pics up mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> What's current condition like mate?
> 
> You just running test?


 Current condition status ..........Terrible hahah

Whacked 2ml test in the other day just to get some in my system. Soon as dbol arrives will be adding that too. Had no natural test for months so expecting good things lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> get some pics up mate


 Doing my first gym session back in a bit so will take some then........Not looking forward to seeing them though haha


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Doing my first gym session back in a bit so will take some then........Not looking forward to seeing them though haha


 I bet the general census is that you're no where near in as bad shape as you think you are


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> I bet the general census is that you're no where near in as bad shape as you think you are


 I've eaten sh1t for 3 months,not trained for 3 months and notrecovered from blast and cruising for 4 years.............be prepared haha


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I've eaten sh1t for 3 months,not trained for 3 months and notrecovered from blast and cruising for 4 years.............be prepared haha


 bet you still look better than me and 90% of people on here.......


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> bet you still look better than me and 90% of people on here.......


 We'll see lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

welcome back old fella, when you disappeared i thought you were taking a government holiday


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Welcome back dude.

Intrigued to see pics with such a lay off. I've been off gear myself after 2 year blast and cruise. Granted I still kept training, but lost lots of strength and a stone in weight. Doesn't help been away from my. Home working overseas. So I've lost. Considerable amount in last 7 months. Soon to be back on before end of the month.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Soooo...... I've gone from the first 2 pics.. To this sorry state in 3 months haha

Kids.... Just say yes to drugs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

aqualung said:


> welcome back old fella, when you disappeared i thought you were taking a government holiday


 Haha no not even been stopped by Police since I got out in 2011


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Welcome back dude.
> 
> Intrigued to see pics with such a lay off. I've been off gear myself after 2 year blast and cruise. Granted I still kept training, but lost lots of strength and a stone in weight. Doesn't help been away from my. Home working overseas. So I've lost. Considerable amount in last 7 months. Soon to be back on before end of the month.


 Mate it's been awful lol no sex drive, no energy.... Horrible

Shite isn't it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did my first session back in 3 months today. Did an upper day obviously lol

Went as follows...

3 sets of 8 on everything

Seated rows

Reverse grip pull downs

Machine chest press

Db flyes

Seated shoulder press

Db lateral raises

Bent over db rear delts

2 x bicep moves

2 x tricep moves

Was really up for it

Three up 3 times after and felt ill all day since haha ffs

Not used to this sh1t anymore

Hey ho legs tomorrow...... Pass the sick bucket lol


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Mate it's been awful lol no sex drive, no energy.... Horrible
> 
> Shite isn't it


 Yeah, luckily I was away from my wife anyway since December. Haha that sounds horrible, but I mean I only. Got. My. Sex drive back recently. And random boners etc. Was getting none, having floppy wanks hahahaha. So demoralising when u finish and u ain't even hard.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Soooo...... I've gone from the first 2 pics.. To this sorry state in 3 months haha
> 
> Kids.... Just say yes to drugs
> 
> ...


 Jesus mate that's some shrinkage, if I didn't know any better I'd ask if you'd turned to crack. My friend just out prison and he BB before, started on heroin and lost all his gains got banged up and made a bit back and now piling back on nicely again now he's out.

You'll regain it tho give it 3 months or so.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Jesus mate that's some shrinkage, if I didn't know any better I'd ask if you'd turned to crack. My friend just out prison and he BB before, started on heroin and lost all his gains got banged up and made a bit back and now piling back on nicely again now he's out.
> 
> You'll regain it tho give it 3 months or so.


 Lol bad eh.... Couple of months be back there again no drama.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Lol bad eh.... Couple of months be back there again no drama.


 For sure. It'll fly on you with a diet change and training oh and the magic juice.

Can't wait to jump on some myself. Like you I'll be going moderately. Your doses seem sensible.

You were using Liam right before? I've used him twice, good guy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> For sure. It'll fly on you with a diet change and training oh and the magic juice.
> 
> Can't wait to jump on some myself. Like you I'll be going moderately. Your doses seem sensible.
> 
> You were using Liam right before? I've used him twice, good guy.


 Yeah i never use particularly high doses to be honest.

Used Liam at then end of my first prep, great guy

Get the juice flowing my brother lol


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Yeah i never use particularly high doses to be honest.
> 
> Used Liam at then end of my first prep, great guy
> 
> Get the juice flowing my brother lol


 Me either, BP goes through roof.

Absolutely. Can't wait. Need to do my. Research out the loop with it all now. My usual guy stopped stocking what I was using before.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Me either, BP goes through roof.
> 
> Absolutely. Can't wait. Need to do my. Research out the loop with it all now. My usual guy stopped stocking what I was using before.


 Hint hint haha


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Hint hint haha


 Absolutely not. Already had one guy the other week practically begging to send me free gear off here. I don't trust some random with my home details. Especially when I ain't there and my Mrs home alone is a size 8 fake breasted fox.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Absolutely not. Already had one guy the other week practically begging to send me free gear off here. I don't trust some random with my home details. Especially when I ain't there and my Mrs home alone is a size 8 fake breasted fox.


 Nobody knew that.... Until now lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Soooo...... I've gone from the first 2 pics.. To this sorry state in 3 months haha
> 
> Kids.... Just say yes to drugs
> 
> ...


 That will be an interesting transformation to follow!

All the best

x


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Aaand we're off


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

interested to see how quickly you put the size back on. how many times you planning to hit the gym per week?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eddias said:


> interested to see how quickly you put the size back on. how many times you planning to hit the gym per week?


 I'm confident it won't take long.

6 times a week mate.

Was gonna do upper/lower twice a but decided to do ppl twice a week which is what I was doing before and works well for me

First weigh in tomorrow morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I'm confident it won't take long.
> 
> 6 times a week mate.
> 
> ...


 I'm on ppl twice a week with Sunday's off and finding it's working well for me

youll be back to where you was in no time. muscle memory for the win!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> I'm on ppl twice a week with Sunday's off and finding it's working well for me
> 
> youll be back to where you was in no time. muscle memory for the win!!!!


 Yeah it's a good routine that, make my best gains with it.

Pile the food in, train my 4rse off.. Simple lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Good luck with your goals Felon.

Just one thing, this log is looking a bit old and tired, I mean it has been running since Tuesday.

Perhaps start a fresh one eh


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Welcome back. How did you get on in your shows whilst you were off the board?


 Didn't place in PCA British Finals


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done a push session. Good pump considering less than natty test for months


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Push session went as follows.... Weak as fvxk man lol

On the db exercises the weight is per db


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

In bud! I lost nearly everything progress wise too lol came here for motivation but just ended up reading break up threads and sh1t :lol:

so tempted to jump back on!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate1 said:


> In bud! I lost nearly everything progress wise too lol came here for motivation but just ended up reading break up threads and sh1t :lol:
> 
> so tempted to jump back on!


 Get on it bruv lol trust me I'm never coming off again


----------



## Plate1 (Jun 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Get on it bruv lol trust me I'm never coming off again


 Been off over a year now dunno if I can be arsed dealing with it all again, will just end up on tren again and being a c**t to everyone :lol: I do miss it tho


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate1 said:


> Been off over a year now dunno if I can be arsed dealing with it all again, will just end up on tren again and being a c**t to everyone :lol: I do miss it tho


 Good times haha


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow, you and @Abc987 shifting some serious iron 6 days a week! I tried 5 but I was fuuuked after a couple of weeks so currently do 3 or 4 (work, kids get in the way sometimes)

If I recall correctly Felon, were you born in nineteen seventy great? You 40 yet?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Wow, you and @Abc987 shifting some serious iron 6 days a week! I tried 5 but I was fuuuked after a couple of weeks so currently do 3 or 4 (work, kids get in the way sometimes)
> 
> If I recall correctly Felon, were you born in nineteen seventy great? You 40 yet?


 I love it mate. Yep was 40 in March


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Wow, you and @Abc987 shifting some serious iron 6 days a week! I tried 5 but I was fuuuked after a couple of weeks so currently do 3 or 4 (work, kids get in the way sometimes)
> 
> If I recall correctly Felon, were you born in nineteen seventy great? You 40 yet?


 I train first thing in the morning so wake up fresh. Doubt I'd manange if I trained after being at work all day. I've normally fallen to sleep by about 9.30

also hate getting the train later now first train out is empty, so are the streets and gym is nice and empty at 6am too


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> I train first thing in the morning so wake up fresh. Doubt I'd manange if I trained after being at work all day. I've normally fallen to sleep by about 9.30
> 
> also hate getting the train later now first train out is empty, so are the streets and gym is nice and empty at 6am too


 God I've tried to train in morning, usually ends up with me waking realising I'm still f**ked snoozing my. Alarm and waking up later on, the times. I have trained in morning I feel weak and drained of energy and motivation. I much prefer later on in the day.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> God I've tried to train in morning, usually ends up with me waking realising I'm still f**ked snoozing my. Alarm and waking up later on, the times. I have trained in morning I feel weak and drained of energy and motivation. I much prefer later on in the day.


 Haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning sh1t sniffers

Fvxk me I'm aching this morning.... Feel like I've never trained before lol

So...

Weighed in this morning


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This is what i did weigh lol


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Toranator said:


> God I've tried to train in morning, usually ends up with me waking realising I'm still f**ked snoozing my. Alarm and waking up later on, the times. I have trained in morning I feel weak and drained of energy and motivation. I much prefer later on in the day.


 It takes a while to get used to it but doubt I'd ever go back to evening training. I've been training in the morning now for 3 years. Up breakfast, coffee and an hour journey into London and to the gym gives me enough time to be awake and ready. I do feel f**ked sometimes but as soon as I start lifting I wake up properly

it becomes part of routine. If you've had a s**t day at work gym is easy to blow out in the evening but getting up and going before work is part of the day now


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It takes a while to get used to it but doubt I'd ever go back to evening training. I've been training in the morning now for 3 years. Up breakfast, coffee and an hour journey into London and to the gym gives me enough time to be awake and ready. I do feel f**ked sometimes but as soon as I start lifting I wake up properly
> 
> it becomes part of routine. If you've had a s**t day at work gym is easy to blow out in the evening but getting up and going before work is part of the day now


 Yeah if I leave it too late I can't be assed lol


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Hoping to see a good transformation and seeing those lifts go up.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good luck.

massive change from just 3 months off but I am sure you will find it goes back on just as quickly. Muscle memory is your friend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well.........After having less test than a 12 year old girl for 3 months lol Today I finally have a sex drive and am having hot flushes...........Praise the Lord haha

Jabbed 2ml of Tm test last Sunday and started on 40mg of Tm Dbol yesterday.........feeling good today


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Hoping to see a good transformation and seeing those lifts go up.


 I should hope they do mate haha terrible at the moment


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good luck.
> 
> massive change from just 3 months off but I am sure you will find it goes back on just as quickly. Muscle memory is your friend.


 Bad isn't it lol just goes to show how quick it can go. I'm naturally small so it's an effort just maintaining any kind of size to be honest


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Food today has been a big bowl of Cocopops with full fat milk, 2 muffins and a White Chocolate Galaxy ice-cream lol will sort out a diet this weekend haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just done my first pull session. Could of gone heavier on all exercises but easing my way back in.... Don't wanna put my back out already.

Was a good session, sweating my baps off. Feeling fuller already and just better in myself


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Just done my first pull session. Could of gone heavier on all exercises but easing my way back in.... Don't wanna put my back out already.
> 
> Was a good session, sweating my baps off. Feeling fuller already and just better in myself
> 
> ...


 could of gone heaver but when you wake up tomorrow morning feeling like you've been hit by a truck, you'll be glad you didn't.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> could of gone heaver but when you wake up tomorrow morning feeling like you've been hit by a truck, you'll be glad you didn't.


 Exactly lol i have a temperamental lower back too so didn't want to risk twinging it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jesus Christ I'm fvxking boiling lol forgot what it was like to be permanently hot. Test/dbol working then haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning Fvxkers

Bloody aching this morning... Haven't felt like this for ages lol

Today is the dreaded first leg day back


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So leg day done.... Can't say I've missed it. Walking back my legs were living the single life and doing their own thing haha

Obviously I wasn't going to go heavy on my first leg day back so the numbers aren't impressive but did the job


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

I did wonder what happened to you.

I am sure you will be back to the massive ripped ****er you was before the shoulder issue.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Will2309 said:


> I did wonder what happened to you.
> 
> I am sure you will be back to the massive ripped ****er you was before the shoulder issue.


 I'll make sure of it lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

In mate good to see you back. Gonna be destroying them asda toilets again? :lol:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

FelonE said:


> Food today has been a big bowl of Cocopops with full fat milk, 2 muffins and a White Chocolate Galaxy ice-cream lol will sort out a diet this weekend haha


 Did you watch cbeebies whiles eating your cocopops ?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Did you watch cbeebies whiles eating your cocopops ?


 No


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

FelonE said:


> No


 Why not? What have you got against cbeebies? It's an alright channel in small doses


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Why not? What have you got against cbeebies? It's an alright channel in small doses


 Cos I'm 40......Not 5


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Jack of blades said:


> Why not? What have you got against cbeebies? It's an alright channel in small doses





FelonE said:


> Cos I'm 40......Not 5


 When I was a child, I spoke as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child:

but when I became a man, I put away childish things and started watching Cartoon-Network with my Cocopops


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning homos

So all is going well. Getting the food in and can feel the peds working.

Day 1.....202lbs

Day 5.....207.5lbs

Today is the first push day of the week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

AestheticManlet said:


> In mate good to see you back. Gonna be destroying them asda toilets again? :lol:


 Changing room selfies haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Yesterday smashed a push day. Lifts were up on every exercise as expected.

Weight is up again today

Day 1.....202lbs

Day 6.....209.1lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's pull session done.

Weight up on all exercises

Rack pull going up well

Happy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning all

Smashed legs yesterday, felt good.

Day 1... 202lb

Day 8.....210.2lbs

Weight coming on nicely


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Morning all
> 
> Smashed legs yesterday, felt good.
> 
> ...


 8 pounds in 8 days, not bad at all. You still smashing the rich tea down a packet at a time :lol:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

What app you track workouts with bro?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Matt6210 said:


> What app you track workouts with bro?


 fitnotes

Says it in some of the screen shots. I've used it and found it pretty good. Simple to use which is what I wanted, I don't want loads of extra nonsense.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> 8 pounds in 8 days, not bad at all. You still smashing the rich tea down a packet at a time :lol:


 Lol not yet, saving them for the plateau haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

My food every day atm is....

Meal 1

100g Cocopops with full fat milk

Meal 2

250g rice, 500g minced beef, jar of Dolmio

Meal 3

2 Peanut butter sandwichs with 100g peanut butter

Meal 4

10 eggs scrambled

Also having 2 litres of full fat milk a day

Total is 4762 calories roughly


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

FelonE said:


> My food every day atm is....
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


 mate I love your "all in" approach


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Damn that is some serious Kcal input,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Gearhead said:


> mate I love your "all in" approach


 Haha gotta be done. The only way i make gains is eating big.

That's why i lost 2st in 3 months when i stopped because I'm not normally a big bloke.... Takes effort to just maintain let alone gain

Balls deep bulking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Eddias said:


> Damn that is some serious Kcal input,


 That's nothing yet mate lol just the start

End of last year i was on 6000+


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Fvcking love the simplicity of peanut butter and jam sandwiches.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Last October.... When I got to over 16 stone for the first time


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a lot of fat, you like that or do you eat it cause it's easy cal?

100gram of peanutbutter of 2 sandwiches good lord


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> That's a lot of fat, you like that or do you eat it cause it's easy cal?
> 
> 100gram of peanutbutter of 2 sandwiches good lord


 Easy calories

Not that bothered about macros.... Just getting the calories in


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Jesus you can't half eat lol.

I was struggling at 4200 calories end of my last bulk. Couldn't go above 196lbs goal was 200 but I failed. I couldn't physically ram more food in. I too need to force feed to keep my size. Not quite on the calorie scale u do but I got a poor appetite.

Naturally my body is happy around 12 stone.

That's my weight if I ate what I want etc.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Jesus you can't half eat lol.
> 
> I was struggling at 4200 calories end of my last bulk. Couldn't go above 196lbs goal was 200 but I failed. I couldn't physically ram more food in. I too need to force feed to keep my size. Not quite on the calorie scale u do but I got a poor appetite.
> 
> ...


 It's a constant battle mate. Feeling fat and bloated all the time lol

Have you tried digestive enzymes? I used em last bulk and it helped a lot. Didn't feel as bloated etc

I'm getting some tomorrow


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> It's a constant battle mate. Feeling fat and bloated all the time lol
> 
> Have you tried digestive enzymes? I used em last bulk and it helped a lot. Didn't feel as bloated etc
> 
> I'm getting some tomorrow


 Yep that's my life. Bloated all the fu**ing time and gas.

I haven't no, what ones do you get? I've heard but haven't really looked into them tbh. Not sure why really.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Yep that's my life. Bloated all the fu**ing time and gas.
> 
> I haven't no, what ones do you get? I've heard but haven't really looked into them tbh. Not sure why really.


 Yeah they stopped me farting all the time too haha

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/holland-barrett-multidigestive-enzyme-tablets-60030667?skuid=030667&&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwv2XvIya3AIVa77tCh2TAgGOEAQYASABEgJiL_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Yeah they stopped me farting all the time too haha
> 
> https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/shop/product/holland-barrett-multidigestive-enzyme-tablets-60030667?skuid=030667&&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIwv2XvIya3AIVa77tCh2TAgGOEAQYASABEgJiL_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


 Mrs will b chuffed less farting lol.

Thanks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Mrs will b chuffed less farting lol.
> 
> Thanks.


 Lol mine are so bad the Mrs always thinks it's the dog haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Morning You Fvxkers

Feeling good, weight is just flying on

Day 1....202lbs

Day 9....212lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The rebuild is going well.

Getting stronger and bigger every day

Current state of affairs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Day 1.......202lbs

Day 10.....214.9lbs


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

You remember your weight in your avi pic bro?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> You remember your weight in your avi pic bro?


 About 14stone mate


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

FelonE said:


> My food every day atm is....
> 
> Meal 1
> 
> ...


 Are you sure you added the protein right? It doesn't seem right to me. I know you'll get a lot from 500g of mince though


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

FelonE said:


> Morning You Fvxkers
> 
> Feeling good, weight is just flying on
> 
> ...


 You gained 10pounds in 8 days lol that's mad


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> The rebuild is going well.
> 
> Getting stronger and bigger every day
> 
> ...


 Noticeable already, dunno if it's cause you're pumped or what? But either way looks noticeable. Giving me hope. I've lost some. Muscle not much but hopefully as I come back and go into maintenance cals I can gain the muscle back still. Sort of recomp.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Are you sure you added the protein right? It doesn't seem right to me. I know you'll get a lot from 500g of mince though


 I just scanned it all in to Mfp. Fvck knows if it's right lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> You gained 10pounds in 8 days lol that's mad


 Haha i was 16 stone 3 before i did my shoulder in. Came off gear first time in 4yrs and didn't recover so was shutdown.

Soon as i started piling the food in and got back on the test it was like an epic rebound lol


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

FelonE said:


> Aaand we're off
> 
> View attachment 158425


 I hope you have better luck with this stuff than me. I ordered 10 bottles and the gear gave me flu and mad PIP every single injection, had to throw the lot :/


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> I hope you have better luck with this stuff than me. I ordered 10 bottles and the gear gave me flu and mad PIP every single injection, had to throw the lot :/


 Why would you throw it and not sell it?


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> Why would you throw it and not sell it?


 Trust me I would have loved to have gotten my money back but word was it was a bad batch as others had experienced the same problems so selling it would have resulted in aggro.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

sjacks said:


> Trust me I would have loved to have gotten my money back but word was it was a bad batch as others had experienced the same problems so selling it would have resulted in aggro.


 Argh I see mate thought just didn't agree with you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sjacks said:


> I hope you have better luck with this stuff than me. I ordered 10 bottles and the gear gave me flu and mad PIP every single injection, had to throw the lot :/


 I haven't had any issue mate,no pip or fvck all


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sup poofters

Rest day today

Weight so far is.....

Day 1.....202lbs

Day 11.....215lbs


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Sup poofters
> 
> Rest day today
> 
> ...


 Lol your weight is shooting up quicker than mine. I'm day 60 and 24lbs up

are you using an ai?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Lol your weight is shooting up quicker than mine. I'm day 60 and 24lbs up
> 
> are you using an ai?


 Lol Riding an epic rebound.

No I'm not mate yet. Adding npp in in a couple of weeks too


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Lol Riding an epic rebound.
> 
> No I'm not mate yet. Adding npp in in a couple of weeks too


 From memory I didn't think you got on with npp?

Will be part of my next blast October time


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep grinding fatty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not updated for a minute.

Current situation is this......

Dropped dbol and been running Southern Ghost ttm rip 250 since last Saturday.

Adding 175mg test e to it a week so when the rip is done my cruise dose is stable

Doing 1.3ml of the rip M/W/F which equals 390tren/390mast/195 test but with the added test e 370mg test.

Weight and strength still going up and looking visibly better.

Just rejoined my old bodybuilding gym, Worlds Gym in Walsall cos the leisure centre wasn't cutting it haha

Starting weight 202lbs

Current weight 219lbs


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Seems to be going well mate :thumb

I remember following your journals when I was on here back in 2013/14, very inspiring


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Keep up the grind mucka, Cant wait for my bulk in sep.

Don't think ill grow like you though HAHAHAHA


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well.. 8 days in on tren ace and my bulk is going well.... I'm down a few lbs lol ffs

Ate about 6000 calories the last few days too


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Keep it up!

I didn't realise you were local to me. I'm from Hinckley.

#midlandsboyz


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Keep it up!
> 
> I didn't realise you were local to me. I'm from Hinckley.
> 
> #midlandsboyz


 Where the fvcks that? Lol I'm From Oxford but lived in North Devon for 8 yrs and now been in Walsall about a year an half


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Where the fvcks that? Lol I'm From Oxford but lived in North Devon for 8 yrs and now been in Walsall about a year an half


 45 mins away from you, down the A5.

Like Walsall, it's not the type of place you visit unless your mum lives there!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

boys go bradford arms if u like ur grills its in walsall


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Last time I went past by there it actually did look like Bradford :lol:


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

lol im a coventry boy but my wife is from walsall


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

S1dhu82 said:


> lol im a coventry boy but my wife is from walsall


 You obviously missed the thread about the ugliest city in the uk. I nominated Coventry. Sorry about that


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> You obviously missed the thread about the ugliest city in the uk. I nominated Coventry. Sorry about that


 You didn't just nominate Coventry it's officially Coventry I asked google B)


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> You didn't just nominate Coventry it's officially Coventry I asked google B)


 I just asked Siri. She reckons people from Nottingham would give John Merrick a run for his money :whistling:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> I just asked Siri. She reckons people from Nottingham would give John Merrick a run for his money :whistling:


 Siri don't know s**t bro she's been around ten mins and thinks she knows the lot.... google on the other hand, old, wise and dependable!!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> You obviously missed the thread about the ugliest city in the uk. I nominated Coventry. Sorry about that


 lol no way must of missed that one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

S1dhu82 said:


> lol im a coventry boy but my wife is from walsall


 It's a sh1thole


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

FelonE said:


> It's a sh1thole


 they got some nice grill places though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weighed in again this morning

Starting weight 202lbs

Current weight 221.9lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So.... 4 weeks between these pics.

Second pic taken this morning


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

After all this time away from ukm I thought you may have learnt how to smile, obviously not 

you still wearing the same boxers too? :lol:

Nice bit of size you've added there though mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> After all this time away from ukm I thought you may have learnt how to smile, obviously not
> 
> you still wearing the same boxers too? :lol:
> 
> Nice bit of size you've added there though mate


 I never smile in pics.... I look like I've got a mental disability lol

Yep..... Not changed em in 4 years mate

19lbs up... Looking a lot better bulking on tren than I did on dbol. Can't see it in that pic but shoulders and chest are striated when flexed

Going well

Not adding loads of weight now but my look is changing for the better. Don't mind a lil recomp at about 221lbs haha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Defo a nice size increase mucka


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Cant imagine you're feeling good with almost 20lbs in only 4 weeks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Deltz123 said:


> Cant imagine you're feeling good with almost 20lbs in only 4 weeks


 I feel great haha

I was 227lbs before I stopped training for 3 months... Just recovering lost gains


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's weight is up again.... Boom son

Starting weight.... 202lbs

Current weight..... 222.3lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This was me before I stopped training for 3 months.... And me after coming off gear, hardly eating and not training for 3 months


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This was me before I stopped training for 3 months.... And me after coming off gear, hardly eating and not training for 3 months
> 
> View attachment 159881
> 
> ...


 I see you also dropped off the gainswagen


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> So.... 4 weeks between these pics.
> 
> Second pic taken this morning
> 
> ...


 Making progress mate, knew you would. At a fast rate tbh. It tends to. Come back quickly, bet your numbers flying up too.

I'm 11 days back on and 7lbs up already, granted majority water but my. God I've filled up more. Weights flying up already it's unreal lol. 7 months natty and lost 2 reps and 7.5kg on my flat DB bench, gained 5kg back so far. Surprised how quick it's coming back only. Done 450mg.test and 600mg.test jabs so far too and like I said 11 days back on.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Making progress mate, knew you would. At a fast rate tbh. It tends to. Come back quickly, bet your numbers flying up too.
> 
> I'm 11 days back on and 7lbs up already, granted majority water but my. God I've filled up more. Weights flying up already it's unreal lol. 7 months natty and lost 2 reps and 7.5kg on my flat DB bench, gained 5kg back so far. Surprised how quick it's coming back only. Done 450mg.test and 600mg.test jabs so far too and like I said 11 days back on.


 Muscle memory and juice are wonderful things lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> I see you also dropped off the gainswagen


 Sure did brother.........never again


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Muscle memory and juice are wonderful things lol


 It's a beautiful thing. Feels good. Especially when you start to fill back up and can notice in the mirrors.especislly when you're pumped...best feeling.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Looking nice and fat HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sure did brother.........never again


 It's alright haha, this week has been my first consistent week in about 3 years!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> It's alright haha, this week has been my first consistent week in about 3 years!


 How you been mate? Not been on here for a while so dunno who's doing what these days?

Seems to be a lot more internet experts on here though haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Looking nice and fat HAHAHAHAHA


 Don't put yourself down mate..............you don't look THAT fat lol


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How you been mate? Not been on here for a while so dunno who's doing what these days?
> 
> Seems to be a lot more internet experts on here though haha


 Yeah been alright thanks mate, a lot has changed mind! How're you doing? Yeah me neither, only came back on yesterday haha

Nothing new there eh!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Don't put yourself down mate..............you don't look THAT fat lol


 Oi ITS YOU NOT ME, Don't make me cry ffs

Good gainz my friend cant wait for my bulk now HAHAHAHAHA, What lab you running.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BigKid said:


> Yeah been alright thanks mate, a lot has changed mind! How're you doing? Yeah me neither, only came back on yesterday haha
> 
> Nothing new there eh!


 I'm doing well now thanks mate. Everything going according to plan. Hopefully compete again next year.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update ya fvckers

Currently cruising on 175mg test a week

Eating 5000 calories a day

Starting weight 202lbs

Today's weight 225lbs

Going for 250lbs by March

Most I've ever weighed is 227lbs


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Currently cruising on 175mg test a week


 Why have you dropped to a cruise mate?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Why have you dropped to a cruise mate?


 Couldn't bulk on tren... Burns through the calories too much for.

Gonna run dbol test deca over the winter


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Couldn't bulk on tren... Burns through the calories too much for.
> 
> Gonna run dbol test deca over the winter


 Fair enough 

Good plan for the winter... look forward to the new journal :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Good plan for the winter... look forward to the new journal :lol:


 FelonE..... 60lbs in 30 weeks journal lol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Couldn't bulk on tren... Burns through the calories too much for.
> 
> Gonna run dbol test deca over the winter


 Tren makes you look like a runt ,every morning when you wake up there goes another 5lbs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vetran said:


> Tren makes you look like a runt ,every morning when you wake up there goes another 5lbs


 I agree lol

I was all about the abs and being lean for a while... Never gained. Now i like being big and swole.... Fvck the abs aha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Today at 16 stone


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Couldn't bulk on tren... Burns through the calories too much for.
> 
> Gonna run dbol test deca over the winter


 Doses?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

vetran said:


> Tren makes you look like a runt ,every morning when you wake up there goes another 5lbs


 How? I dont lose anything..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pancake' said:


> Doses?


 Won't be high mate, never do high doses.... Calories will be though lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nara said:


> How? I dont lose anything..


 I don't know mate to be honest... Get the sides and no gains haha and trust me i eat plenty


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Nara said:


> How? I dont lose anything..


 Up your dose until you wake up in the morning and it looks like all your mates have p*ssed on you during the night, seriously though do you not sweat the lard of when running tren


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

vetran said:


> Up your dose until you wake up in the morning and it looks like all your mates have p*ssed on you during the night, seriously though do you not sweat the lard of when running tren


 No mate no sweats on tren haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nara said:


> No mate no sweats on tren haha


 You're lucky lol

The bed is drenched every night unless I sleep in the front room cos I'm too hot in the bedroom

Breathing is fvcked

Literally dripping in the gym

It's great for cutting for me but bulking... No chance


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Couldn't bulk on tren... Burns through the calories too much for.
> 
> Gonna run dbol test deca over the winter


 I'm usually the same but will be trying to bulk on it starting in 3 weeks along with some deca.

Hoping my mk677 I've been using and use on blast will help me eat what I need :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In... Best of luck mate I hope to see you back in contest shape and more. :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

The-Real-Deal said:


> In... Best of luck mate I hope to see you back in contest shape and more. :thumbup1:


 Not competing again mate.... Cba all for a shitty trophy lol

Just wanna get big as fvck now


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Love your journals mate!!!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TITO said:


> Love your journals mate!!!!


 Cheers brother


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So..... After eating 5800 calories a day and barely gaining I've upped them too 6100

Hate this hard gainer life


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Can you post up what you ate felon? I know you did earlier in the thread.

Im properly struggling to get 3500 down me atm. Cheers


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> Can you post up what you ate felon? I know you did earlier in the thread.
> 
> Im properly struggling to get 3500 down me atm. Cheers


 Easily add a 1000 cals drinking full fat milk 3 or 4 times threw out the day mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Can you post up what you ate felon? I know you did earlier in the thread.
> 
> Im properly struggling to get 3500 down me atm. Cheers


 Just going gym mate. I will when i get back.

Tbh this is the easiest high calorie diet I've done so far... Not struggling to get it in at all


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Easily add a 1000 cals drinking full fat milk 3 or 4 times threw out the day mate.


 Graham's Gold Jersey Milk , about £1 a ltr and 810Kcal of yummy goodness :drool:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Graham's Gold Jersey Milk , about £1 a ltr and 810Kcal of yummy goodness :drool:


 You know what someone told me about that the other day and I meant to try it, get some tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Can you post up what you ate felon? I know you did earlier in the thread.
> 
> Im properly struggling to get 3500 down me atm. Cheers


 Here ya go mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Need some meat in there bro, how much protein you hitting a day? 265?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Need some meat in there bro, how much protein you hitting a day? 265?


 Got some chicken in there. Yeah 265


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Got some chicken in there. Yeah 265


 Not a lot I aim for 400


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Here ya go mate
> 
> View attachment 160895
> 
> ...


 Jesus hahahaha

How can you do that much lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Not a lot I aim for 400


 Why?

I contest prepped on 200g protein.... Carbs are underrated for building muscleand sparing muscle when dieting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Jesus hahahaha
> 
> How can you do that much lol.


 Bruv it's been the story of my lifting life.... Used to it now lol


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Not a lot I aim for 400


 400g protein???? Jesus. Lol.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Why?
> 
> I contest prepped on 200g protein.... Carbs are underrated for building muscleand sparing muscle when dieting


 Mate damn true. Ever tried training on low carbs.... I swear down now. Won't go to gym unless I get like 90g minimum in within 45 mins of workout. Feels 100% better performance and pumps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Got the bus back from gym.... Bus driver said.... Bloody hell... How much do you bench? Hahaha I said why is that always the first thing someone asks?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

At the moment I'm bulking just aiming for 400g protein and 400g carbs not worrying about fats or total cals but my total cals around the 5k mark


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> At the moment I'm bulking just aiming for 400g protein and 400g carbs not worrying about fats or total cals but my total cals around the 5k mark


 I'd lower protein to about 250 and up carbs... Carbs is where its at


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> I'd lower protein to about 250 and up carbs... Carbs is where its at


 Naaaa protein bro keeps you leaner.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Naaaa protein bro keeps you leaner.


 No it doesn't... I dieted on more carbs than you're bulking with now lol


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> No it doesn't... I dieted on more carbs than you're bulking with now lol


 Different strokes mate, more than one way to skin a cat.

diferent things work better for diferent people, I could easily add in more carbs when I start stalling I will.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Different strokes mate, more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> diferent things work better for diferent people, I could easily add in more carbs when I start stalling I will.


 Calories keep you lean not macros


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Calories keep you lean not macros


 I don't think that's entirely true, if someone just ate 600g carbs and someone else ate 600g protein everyday for a month, can guarantee you the bloke eating the protein would look leaner.

carbs store as fat more easily.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Atkins diet springs to mind?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I don't think that's entirely true, if someone just ate 600g carbs and someone else ate 600g protein everyday for a month, can guarantee you the bloke eating the protein would look leaner.
> 
> carbs store as fat more easily.


 Why do you think the bloke with the protein would look leaner?

He'd look flat.... The other bloke would look full with the muscles full and pushing against the skin and would look better in my opinion


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Why do you think the bloke with the protein would look leaner?
> 
> He'd look flat.... The other bloke would look full with the muscles full and pushing against the skin and would look better in my opinion


 Where's @Ultrasonic with some copy and pasted science bullshit or a YouTube video when you need him

:thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This was 500g carbs and 200g protein for 8 weeks


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks @FelonE

I've upped oats from tomorrow. Just purchased a big carton of full fat milk and big box of coco pops. That will run me well past 4K. I reckon I've gained 15 pounds since starting the test 3 weeks ago today but forgot to weigh myself this morning so will do tomorrow.

I cut down to 195lbs (I'm 6'3") pretty lean but muscle bulk was well down, as were lifts. I'm getting stronger already tho. Should hit 100k bench for the first time in years in the next 3 weeks (my weak point) and I'm looking for squats in the region of 130+ for reps also and a 200k dl (my stronger area)

Thanks again.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> This was 500g carbs and 200g protein for 8 weeks
> 
> View attachment 160915
> 
> ...


 What you weighing there? You brought up looking full, you look flat as f**k there?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Thanks @FelonE
> 
> I've upped oats from tomorrow. Just purchased a big carton of full fat milk and big box of coco pops. That will run me well past 4K. I reckon I've gained 15 pounds since starting the test 3 weeks ago today but forgot to weigh myself this morning so will do tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 You're welcome mate.

Good luck with your lifts etc


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> What you weighing there? You brought up looking full, you look flat as f**k there?


 Flat as fvck lol

90kg weight there


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Flat as fvck lol
> 
> 90kg weight there


 You look really flat there mate must be a bad picture as how lean you are there for 90kg is big man


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Definitely wasn't flat


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Definitely wasn't flat
> 
> View attachment 160921
> 
> ...


 How tall are ya?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> You look really flat there mate must be a bad picture as how lean you are there for 90kg is big man


 Pics never do me justice at any time haha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> How tall are ya?


 5'11 mate


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> 5'11 mate


 Yea I'm 5'10 never been anywhere near that lean.

90kg at that body fat is big man, what heaviest you've been on a bulk?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea I'm 5'10 never been anywhere near that lean.
> 
> 90kg at that body fat is big man, what heaviest you've been on a bulk?


 16 stone 3 mate

Currently 16 stone 1

This was me at heaviest


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> 16 stone 3 mate
> 
> Currently 16 stone 1
> 
> ...


 Think this is pic I look biggest in and was around 16 been up to 16 and a half tho.

currently little under 16 and leaner than in this pic, I wanna see 17 out current bulk.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Think this is pic I look biggest in and was around 16 been up to 16 and a half tho.
> 
> currently little under 16 and leaner than in this pic, I wanna see 17 out current bulk.
> 
> View attachment 160929


 Got a good physique there mate :beer:


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> Got a good physique there mate :beer:


 Yea cheers bro, didn't mean to come across like was telling you how to suck eggs either mate obviously know what your doing!

:thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Yea cheers bro, didn't mean to come across like was telling you how to suck eggs either mate obviously know what your doing!
> 
> :thumb


 I didn't take it like that mate. We all know what works best for ourselves. Regardless how you get there its the end product that counts


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

FelonE said:


> I didn't take it like mate. We all know what works best for ourselves. Regardless how you get there its the end product that counts


 Yea man we've just clogged your log up with loads bullshit now tho lol :lol:


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Definitely wasn't flat
> 
> View attachment 160921
> 
> ...


 Bet you can't wait to get back there mate. I remember seeing you starting this journey.

I was like holy s**t this guys blown up in last year or two lol. I hope one day I'm as lean as that.i just fear I'd have to be like 70kg lol.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Toranator said:


> Bet you can't wait to get back there mate. I remember seeing you starting this journey.
> 
> I was like holy s**t this guys blown up in last year or two lol. I hope one day I'm as lean as that.i just fear I'd have to be like 70kg lol.


 I think he looks better in heavier pic, just my personal preference tho don't like the mega lean look.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I do think Felon looks the dogs bollocks for a comp but day to day, I prefer the more solid look.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Toranator said:


> Bet you can't wait to get back there mate. I remember seeing you starting this journey.
> 
> I was like holy s**t this guys blown up in last year or two lol. I hope one day I'm as lean as that.i just fear I'd have to be like 70kg lol.


 Not looking to get that lean again mate. Prefer the big swole look now lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I think he looks better in heavier pic, just my personal preference tho don't like the mega lean look.


 Agreed


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> I do think Felon looks the dogs bollocks for a comp but day to day, I prefer the more solid look.


 Same


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

Matt6210 said:


> I think he looks better in heavier pic, just my personal preference tho don't like the mega lean look.


 Yous both have great physiques but I agree both look best at biggest im not fan of super lean either. Unless at a certain weight which take years and years


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

Why so much dairy??? It really has no positive effect on the physique at all?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Roidrage90 said:


> Why so much dairy??? It really has no positive effect on the physique at all?


 My diet is mainly dairy. When tren is in full swing not much matters diet wise anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> My diet is mainly dairy. When tren is in full swing not much matters diet wise anyway :thumbup1:


 We only ever see amateur consuming dairy or drinking milk never anyone with a pro level physique, there must be a reason.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Roidrage90 said:


> We only ever see amateur consuming dairy or drinking milk never anyone with a pro level physique, there must be a reason.


 Not sure if serious. :lol:


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

AestheticManlet said:


> Not sure if serious. :lol:


 Why wouldn't i be serious? Ive never seen any elite level bb chugging down litres on blue top milk in an attempt to "bulk" s**t just makes you fat.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Roidrage90 said:


> Why wouldn't i be serious? Ive never seen any elite level bb chugging down litres on blue top milk in an attempt to "bulk" s**t just makes you fat.


 I'm struggling to get cals in so blue top milk has been a godsend to be honest. Whack in some sugary milkshake powder and it's easy to rack up 700 cals with a reasonable amount of protein and carbs.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Not looking to get that lean again mate. Prefer the big swole look now lol


 Definitely suits you better :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roidrage90 said:


> We only ever see amateur consuming dairy or drinking milk never anyone with a pro level physique, there must be a reason.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Milk doesn't make you fat.. Excess calories make you fat

You can get fat eating just chicken if you eat enough of it


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


>


 Gimmie that milk. We've come along way since the days of getting morbidly obese in the attempt to gain muscle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roidrage90 said:


> Gimmie that milk. We've come along way since the days of getting morbidly obese in the attempt to gain muscle.
> 
> View attachment 161343


 His off season.... And? Lots of bodybuilders get fat in the off season


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Milk doesn't make you fat.. Excess calories make you fat
> 
> You can get fat eating just chicken if you eat enough of it


 Agreed, but consuming large amounts of carbohydrates with large amounts of fat simultaneous will certainly increase your chances of adding large amounts of bf which milk has plenty of both.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roidrage90 said:


> Agreed, but consuming large amounts of carbohydrates with large amounts of fat simultaneous will certainly increase your chances of adding large amounts of bf.


 If it exceeds your daily maintenance calories by too much yeah.

Anyway you don't have to drink milk...it helps me get the calories in and I'm not an elite bodybuilder or even looking to compete again


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Roidrage90 said:


> Gimmie that milk. We've come along way since the days of getting morbidly obese in the attempt to gain muscle.
> 
> View attachment 161343


 Have we?


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

Seems your confusing fat and water in regards to phil. I can show you many pics of him offseason with very visible quad separation as i could with many current offseason bbers. I never stated dairy wouldn't add calories into your diet, i simply said it would have a positive impact on your physique which i meant visually.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roidrage90 said:


> Seems your confusing fat and water in regards to phil. I can show you many pics of him offseason with very visible quad separation as i could with many current offseason bbers. I never stated dairy wouldn't add calories into your diet, i simply said it would have a positive impact on your physique which i meant visually.


 When I'm bulking I'm not trying to look good visually I'm trying to grow and get bigger..... When I diet I aim to look better visually


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

FelonE said:


> When I'm bulking I'm not trying to look good visually I'm trying to grow and get bigger..... When I diet I aim to look better visually


 I cant even be arsed to keep going backand fourth with it really but most people on this site and in general need to research nutrition partitioning more and realize theres a reason why the elite dont eat dairy or keep it to the bare minimum and realise they are advised by some of the best nutritionists in the world.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Roidrage90 said:


> Why wouldn't i be serious? Ive never seen any elite level bb chugging down litres on blue top milk in an attempt to "bulk" s**t just makes you fat.


 Mate get on the breast milk

@anna1 is doing a deal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Roidrage90 said:


> I cant even be arsed to keep going backand fourth with it really but most people on this site and in general need to research nutrition partitioning more and realize theres a reason why the elite dont eat dairy or keep it to the bare minimum and realise they are advised by some of the best nutritionists in the world.


 You brought it up lol

I don't care what anyone else is doing.... I do what I do


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Roidrage90 said:


> Why wouldn't i be serious? Ive never seen any elite level bb chugging down litres on blue top milk in an attempt to "bulk" s**t just makes you fat.





Roidrage90 said:


> Agreed, but consuming large amounts of carbohydrates with large amounts of fat simultaneous will certainly increase your chances of adding large amounts of bf which milk has plenty of both.





Roidrage90 said:


> I cant even be arsed to keep going backand fourth with it really but *most people on this site and in general need to research nutrition partitioning more* and realize theres a reason why the elite dont eat dairy or keep it to the bare minimum and realise they are advised by some of the best nutritionists in the world.


 How ironic this statement is :lol: Basic physiology dictates that *all* carbohydrates are digested and converted to glucose - there aren't any that are ingested and discriminately stored as bodyfat. Likewise, all fats are digested and used as fatty acids. There's nothing evil about dairy products that make you fat. If you're on a 4000 calorie diet with 300g of protein and lots of dairy products, and you switch to a 4000 calorie 300g protein dairy free diet, your rate of fat gain will not improve, nor will your rate of muscle gain. Your statement regarding large amounts of carbs with fats is not only incorrect - moderate amounts of carbs and fats will always induce an insulin spike, so you'd have to completely separate your fats from your proteins and carbs to avoid insulin being released and storing those fats as bodyfat - but also notice that the elite aren't separating their carbs and fats into separate meals, so this statement is contradictory to your entire point.

How can you say that the elite don't consume dairy products when cottage cheese is such a staple in the bodybuilding diet, has been for decades and is featured on the majority of supposed diets of elite bodybuilders as a casein source? Also in this video Dorian Yates reads out his diet running up to the 1986 Olympia, and he was in fu**ing great shape then as you can see. He later cut milk out of his diet because someone obviously got in his ear about it and feeding him BS - did it stop him getting fat in the off-season? Did it f**k :lol: Also, Vince Gironda, who was pretty much famous for refusing to train people who were "out of shape" and his first words to Arnold were something along the lines of "well, you're a fat f**k aren't ya?" used to incorporate a lot of dairy products into his athlete's diets, and even had them drinking heavy cream as a part of their daily diet. Another guy who I've never seen without a good set of abs is Calum Von Moger and is obviously huge, and his fridge is always full of dairy products and he has a fondness for chocolate milk. I could go on and on with more examples if you like? A lot of people don't drink much milk because some people just don't tolerate it well and it leads to bloating and gas. It's no deeper than that.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

nWo said:


> How ironic this statement is :lol: Basic physiology dictates that *all* carbohydrates are digested and converted to glucose - there aren't any that are ingested and discriminately stored as bodyfat. Likewise, all fats are digested and used as fatty acids. There's nothing evil about dairy products that make you fat. If you're on a 4000 calorie diet with 300g of protein and lots of dairy products, and you switch to a 4000 calorie 300g protein dairy free diet, your rate of fat gain will not improve, nor will your rate of muscle gain. Your statement regarding large amounts of carbs with fats is not only incorrect - moderate amounts of carbs and fats will always induce an insulin spike, so you'd have to completely separate your fats from your proteins and carbs to avoid insulin being released and storing those fats as bodyfat - but also notice that the elite aren't separating their carbs and fats into separate meals, so this statement is contradictory to your entire point.
> 
> How can you say that the elite don't consume dairy products when cottage cheese is such a staple in the bodybuilding diet, has been for decades and is featured on the majority of supposed diets of elite bodybuilders as a casein source? Also in this video Dorian Yates reads out his diet running up to the 1986 Olympia, and he was in fu**ing great shape then as you can see. He later cut milk out of his diet because someone obviously got in his ear about it and feeding him BS - did it stop him getting fat in the off-season? Did it f**k :lol: Also, Vince Gironda, who was pretty much famous for refusing to train people who were "out of shape" and his first words to Arnold were something along the lines of "well, you're a fat f**k aren't ya?" used to incorporate a lot of dairy products into his athlete's diets, and even had them drinking heavy cream as a part of their daily diet. Another guy who I've never seen without a good set of abs is Calum Von Moger and is obviously huge, and his fridge is always full of dairy products. I could go on and on with more examples if you like?


 You seen Calum Von moger recently?

hes f**ked ain't he? Think he had an acident rock climbing or something along those lines?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Matt6210 said:


> You seen Calum Von moger recently?
> 
> hes f**ked ain't he? Think he had an acident rock climbing or something along those lines?


 Yeah, poor ****er can't catch a break. Tore his biceps doing a stupid two-man 405lb barbell curl, fully recovered from that and was looking to get back on track, then he went and tore a ligament in his knee rock climbing and also re-injured his biceps in the process.


----------



## Roidrage90 (Jul 30, 2016)

nWo said:


> How ironic this statement is :lol: Basic physiology dictates that *all* carbohydrates are digested and converted to glucose - there aren't any that are ingested and discriminately stored as bodyfat. Likewise, all fats are digested and used as fatty acids. There's nothing evil about dairy products that make you fat. If you're on a 4000 calorie diet with 300g of protein and lots of dairy products, and you switch to a 4000 calorie 300g protein dairy free diet, your rate of fat gain will not improve, nor will your rate of muscle gain. Your statement regarding large amounts of carbs with fats is not only incorrect - moderate amounts of carbs and fats will always induce an insulin spike, so you'd have to completely separate your fats from your proteins and carbs to avoid insulin being released and storing those fats as bodyfat - but also notice that the elite aren't separating their carbs and fats into separate meals, so this statement is contradictory to your entire point.
> 
> How can you say that the elite don't consume dairy products when cottage cheese is such a staple in the bodybuilding diet, has been for decades and is featured on the majority of supposed diets of elite bodybuilders as a casein source? Also in this video Dorian Yates reads out his diet running up to the 1986 Olympia, and he was in fu**ing great shape then as you can see. He later cut milk out of his diet because someone obviously got in his ear about it and feeding him BS - did it stop him getting fat in the off-season? Did it f**k :lol: Also, Vince Gironda, who was pretty much famous for refusing to train people who were "out of shape" and his first words to Arnold were something along the lines of "well, you're a fat f**k aren't ya?" used to incorporate a lot of dairy products into his athlete's diets, and even had them drinking heavy cream as a part of their daily diet. Another guy who I've never seen without a good set of abs is Calum Von Moger and is obviously huge, and his fridge is always full of dairy products and he has a fondness for chocolate milk. I could go on and on with more examples if you like? A lot of people don't drink much milk because some people just don't tolerate it well and it leads to bloating and gas. It's no deeper than that.


 Rolls eyes.......you guys keep living in the stone ages adding loads of scale weight drinking that gold top milk.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Roidrage90 said:


> Rolls eyes.......you guys keep living in the stone ages adding loads of scale weight drinking that gold top milk.


 As expected, you have nothing to back up any of your claims, and you still believe this nonsense even though I've provided you not only with examples of people who never got fat whilst consuming a significant amount of dairy products daily, but also examples of those who don't consume dairy products and still looked like s**t in the off-season. I haven't been over 15% bodyfat in like 2 years, just FYI :whistling: It's also "stone age" to believe that certain types of carbs and fats will cause fat gain while others will not - it's common knowledge in the modern world and irrefutable according to basic biology and physiology, that this is not the case.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Roidrage90 said:


> Rolls eyes.......you guys keep living in the stone ages adding loads of scale weight drinking that gold top milk.


 Couple people told me to try thst recently, keep meaning to get some.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So..... 2 month update

Starting weight 202lbs

Current weight 233lbs

Currently the biggest I've ever been


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

Two different persons...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice work. You planning on carrying on bulking or is a cut on the horizon. You don't look like you've gained too much fat


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I always enjoy felons before and afters pics..... Some quick changes mate!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

u2pride said:


> Two different persons...


 Lol thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sasnak said:


> Nice work. You planning on carrying on bulking or is a cut on the horizon. You don't look like you've gained too much fat


 Cheers brother. Gonna keep bulking... Enjoying being bigger.

I'll bulk right up now a couple of stone over my goal lean weight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oioi said:


> I always enjoy felons before and afters pics..... Some quick changes mate!


 Haha they're always worlds apart, I react well to change


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Haha they're always worlds apart, I react well to change


 You're a good advert for AAS :thumb


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> You're a good advert for AAS :thumb


 My very first cycle I looked like a different person after 15 weeks on test lol

Someone then said I the steroid poster boy

For a 40yr old I'm not doing too bad


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My very first cycle I looked like a different person after 15 weeks on test lol


 I remember that... pretty sure it's your fault I went down this road


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> I remember that... pretty sure it's your fault I went down this road


 Haha good sh1t


----------

